# Picked up my new Toro 826 OHAE



## Zavie (Sep 23, 2014)

Picked up the 826 OHAE I had ordered the end of August when I also bought the Toro super recycler mower.


----------



## Zavie (Sep 23, 2014)

Kind of neat to find that the heated grips are red!


----------



## 140413 (Sep 14, 2020)

*MAZEL TOV!!!!!!!!!! On That 1.







*


----------



## Hanky (Nov 14, 2014)

Nice you have the seasons covered.


----------



## 140278 (Aug 27, 2020)

covered in red for sure

a few words of advise, fluid film the snot out of the auger housing ,make sure it comes out from between the welded sections , if you don't it's possible your's












will look like mine after the first winter, rust city.

and toro won't cover it, they blamed me for not cleaning it after each use , sure it's 20deg F and you want me to wash a snow blower ,maybe if they Dipped the housing in galvanizing fluid after spot welding before power coating,


----------



## Zavie (Sep 23, 2014)

Yup, that's a big 10-4. The 2 stage Toro's have those extra side panels with the welding that goes along with them. I'll probably use some form of high end car wax/ceramic paint treatment that I've got laying around then follow up with the fluid film.


----------



## 140278 (Aug 27, 2020)

i was going to strip mine down so it could be dipped this year but covid 19 put that off. at any rate best of luck


----------



## Zavie (Sep 23, 2014)

the 826 OHAE gets some features that are on the Power Max HD models.

Like the lower handle extra bracing









and the LED light


----------



## Mountain Man (Oct 14, 2018)

Are there any specs printed on the back of the headlight, like wattage or model # ?


----------



## Zavie (Sep 23, 2014)

In the manual they list the Toro
part number as 138-0670
I can take a closer look at the housing tomorrow


----------



## Mountain Man (Oct 14, 2018)

Zavie said:


> In the manual they list the Toro
> part number as 138-0670
> I can take a closer look at the housing tomorrow


Thanks.

Do Toro's put out Ac or DC current ? Just wonderig6 if they are like Ariens, if maybe the Toro light would work on a Ariens without a rectifier.


----------



## 140278 (Aug 27, 2020)

pretty sure it's dc as mine has a auto headlamp bulb for the light, than mine is a 38801 928 ohxe a model they don't make anymore


----------



## mobiledynamics (Nov 21, 2014)

Nice Zavie. Remind me, I thought you had a Husky 2XX or was it the neighbors ?


----------



## Zavie (Sep 23, 2014)

mobiledynamics said:


> Nice Zavie. Remind me, I thought you had a Husky 2XX or was it the neighbors ?


The Husky was my first new 2 stage.
When I owned that I also later bought a used older Toro 524 and used Honda hs50.
All those were sold when I got the Ariens Pro 28" which I still have.
The new Toro replaces the Simplicity 1024 I also had. The Simplicity is over at the in laws house for me to use since my father in law is only able to use a single stage, barely. Phew hard to keep that all straight, lol


----------



## Cardo111 (Feb 16, 2015)

Congrats! Nice machine, should serve you well for many years


----------



## Toro Mo (Dec 28, 2020)

Congrats, I got a 826 OAE in Nov/20. No heated grips though! Used it twice so far, seems like a good machine. Taking a bit of getting used to from an old Ariens 926LE. I wanted something lighter.


----------

